# New Australian visa charges start in January 2013



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

It has been confirmed that charges for many of the most popular visas for working in Australia will rise substantially on 1st January 2013. They are the result of a plan announced by the Australian government in October to bring in a user pays system of charging for visas. As a result the 457 temporary [...]

Click to read the full news article: New Australian visa charges start in January 2013...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

I guess the "problem" I have with this increase is that Immigration is literally "selling it as" specifically for "popular working visas" or "people coming to Australia to work". 

I understand that as the de facto partner of an Australian citizen I, too, will be working in Australia, and that that is a privilege for me, not a right. However that's not what I came here for and I don't consider my visa a "popular working visa".... I consider it a "I'd like to share my life with the person I love" visa and yes work is part of life... 

I'm fine with paying the extra money, whatever it takes to stay with my man but that doesn't mean I still get a bit uncomfortable being referred to as "someone applying for a popular working visa". May sound overly sensitive but yeah that's just how it feels to me.


----------

